# Spy Eagle Captured



## Lightguns (16 Oct 2013)

It seems that Hezbollah has captured a "spy eagle".  An eagle was captured in Lebannon with a a radio transmitter and a band from Tel Aviv U.  Spy would not be my first assumption but I am not paranoid about flying birds.


http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Hezbollah-We-have-captured-an-Israeli-spy-eagle-in-Lebanon-328880


----------



## a_majoor (16 Oct 2013)

Imagine the fun in releasing thousands of pigeons or seagulls outfitted with similar devices over Lebanon and Syria.....


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Oct 2013)

Or release a couple articles about how certain types of birds can squawk in morse.  ;D


----------

